# Thursday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

12:35 PM ET
Astros (KNWS) @ Reds 

1:05 PM ET
Royals @ Twins 

2:05 PM ET
Devil Rays (FSN Florida & EI 755) @ Tigers 

4:05 PM ET
Angels @ Athletics 

7:05 PM ET
Orioles (CSN MidAtlantic) @ Yankees (YES) & EI 756 
Mets (FSN New York & EI 757) @ Expos 
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 758) 

8:05 PM ET
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago) & EI 759 
Cardinals (FSN Midwest) @ Brewers (FSN North_Wisconsin) & EI 760 & HDNET

10:10 PM ET
Padres (Cox Cable 4) @ Dodgers (FSN West 2 & EI 761)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

These schedules are wonderful.
Chicago has been spanking the tribe.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks! 

I wasn't sure if I was rooting for or against Chuck the other night during that dreadful 2nd inning . Guy files for divorce and then gets rocked. That must of been a rough day. Maybe a trade back to the Angels will help? Finley for Washburn  He can be closer to his kids and friends. Just stay away from Tawny and he will be fine.


----------

